# Hi - Failed ICIS - Advice and help please



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi, 

Must admit this is quite scary but here goes, I am 30 years old and we have been trying for 5 years.  My partner was diagnosed with asthenoteratozoospermia.  We therefore have now undergone two cycles of ICIS both with BFN.

First attempt – 19 eggs collected, 12 fertilised, day six transfer of two eggs (not sure of grading as we didn’t have a clue what we were doing) and no eggs made it blasto.

Second attempt – 10 eggs collected, 5 fertilised, day three transfer of two grade 1 embryos again no eggs made blasto so none to freeze.  

On the first cycle I was given Gonal F but had mild hyper stimulation and felt really unwell.  Therefore on the second cycle I was given Menopur.  Our clinic suggest that on our first cycle we waited for the day 6 transfer as they said it would give us a better chance.  But then on the day of the transfer they called and said that the embryos had not made blasto and therefore they weren’t going to do the transfer then they called back and told us they changed their mind and it would go ahead.  As you can imagine this was stressful!  With the second cycle they said it was up to us to decide.  After reading the internet for a long time we made the decision to go with the day three transfer and we so excited that we had two grade one embryos and we really thought this time it would work, again though none of the remaining embryo’s made it to Blasto.  We are really concerned and our clinic cannot tell us why our embryos don’t make blasto.  We now have to pay for the next treatment but I’m looking for some advice as if it is the case that each time our eggs won’t make it past day six then is there any point in trying?

Our consultant has suggested that we had genetic testing which we had to go back to our GP and wait for them to refer us to our local hospital.  This took months and at last we have had the blood taken but now have the agonising wait for the results which are due mid Oct.

I am now looking at which clinic we should go to if the results come back ok.  We live in Somerset and had our last two cycles at the Poundbury in Dorset as our local hospital doesn’t do ICIS.  Our clinic have suggested we return to them again and that this time we could use their sister hospital called The Lister in London for the egg collection and transfer as they have a better lab?  However although I think it would be easier to go with this option as they have all of our notes I am concerned that I will be given the same drugs.  On both occasions after egg transfer all I was given was cyclogest with no check ups and bleed on day 8.  I have read that some clinics give more drugs and check ups.  I have read that the ARGC in London has a success rate of 64%.  Does anyone have any knowledge of the ARGC or have understanding as to why the embryos don’t take. 

Thanks for taking the time to read this (sorry it did go on a bit).


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 

I can't help with any of the clinic you have mentioned other than I didn't like the lister.

I had treatment at herts/Essex fertility clinic as they had a higher success rate x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Hi 

Thanks for the quick reply, could you let me know what you didnt like about the Lister?

Zoe xx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi 

I just didn't like the clinic, it's seems really clinical to me and I kinda felt out of place.

I didn't find them great with communication either.

Others I've got to know on here have used Lister and have found it ok. X


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Many thanks for that Donna, hopefully I can get in touch with more people via this site although just trying to find my way around it.  Many congrats on your BFP 

x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

If you look for the clinic boards there is a Lister clinic one..... There are lots of lovely ladies on there that will be happy to share their experiences x


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Brill thank you


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

No problem.....

If you can't find it let me know and I'll post the link x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

So sorry that your cycles weren't successful I have cycled at ARGC and despite not getting pregnant there I know that I gave myself the best chance- and they diagnosed my issues. They have an individualised approach to your care, it is intense your drugs may change daily, OHSS is v rare there, they will also look at immune issues in case this is your reason. They are expensive but there is an ARGC thread of it's own in the clinic section. Don't worry about moving clinics and wanting notes you are entitled by law to have a copy of your medical notes- some will charge an admin fee for photocopying them.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=210.0

Good Luck


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you for your advice, I have to try and choose between the Lister and ARGC so your advice will help me.  I assume that if I went to the ARGC I would have to stay in London as I live in Somerset.  Did you do the same and if you did for how long?
Great news about the notes as I have been really worried about how I would get them.  So sorry to see your treatment history, I wish you all the very best on your journey xxx


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi Hun

When I had treatment I travelled to clinic on days I needed to, we live 2 and half hours away x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I lived in London so it wasn't an issue for me but some people cycle and are from Ireland or further abroad


----------



## Hope30 (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow thats a long time in the car! I think we are about that distance also so I guess it's possible and if its the best place I think its worth it x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's definitely worth it...... We would stop for lunch or dinner on the way back to make a day of it. It didn't feel so rushed then x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Hope30!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

I don´t live in the UK so cant give you info about those clinics, but I can point you in the direction of parts of FF that I think will help you.

ICSI chat ~ CLICK HERE

Male factors ~ CLICK HERE

South ~ CLICK HERE

On the Clinic Support Boards - CLICK HERE there are sub sections for both ARGC and The Lister.

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

The What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!              

Sue


----------



## bunny73 (Jan 29, 2009)

Hi Hope30   

I feel in a similar situation to you. We have been ttc for nearly 4 years and have had 3 ICSI cycles (funded), all with very different responses/outcomes   . All 3 cycles we used the same drugs and when we spoke to our clinic about what they would do if we had another cycle (which we are saving for) they didnt seem to really say much and didnt mention differnet drugs etc   ! 

We really dont know where to go from here re trying a new clinic. We like our clinic but were not very pleased with things that happened during our last cycle and felt a little let down by them. But on the other hand they are conveniant to get to and were recomended by our consultant, they have quite good success rates too. Plus they know us!

Its so hard to know what to do Is'nt it?!

Bunny xx


----------

